# Me at my Friends place!



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I need to go to the gym. Can you smoke a Cigar at the gym? HAHA


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/smoking-action/250000-pictures-you-smoking-cigar.html


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry I put it in the wrong place.


----------

